# Pregnant? How far long?



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought id just throw this in one thread. Half my does have kidded, the half that seemed to be easier to get breed lol. Now comes the half that didnt get pregnant the first couple attempts at catching a heat. These girls were left in with the buck for two months trying to get them pregnant. The starting doe dates would be april 15th. When do you think there due? Pregnant?

This goat when I got her many months ago thought she was bought pregnant, but nope just fat. Now we tried to breed her with a starting due date of april 15th... and she looks the same just fat and barely any udder. Think shes pregnant?



















Not sure this girl is pregnant. Shes be a first timer. She just doesnt look pregnant to me but she was in with the buck for 2 months.










Same with this girl.



















Now to the how long you think they have does. They could have anywhere from 2 weeks, to 2 and a half months.

Cowie- Not a first timer, no idea how many kids she had, bought her from the auction. Man as this girl gets closer the weight sure gets sucked from her hips onto her belly.










Gypsy- Shes huge round, but barely any udder. Not a first timer. This is her fourth set of kids. She is alpine boer mix.. a funny little goat but makes gorgeous kids.










Few more first timers. When you guess they are due?

Lilly 


















jasmine



















*smirks* my neighbors are looking at me funny again LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

most of there tails are down.... I cannot see full pooches/anal areas....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant tell by pooch but by belly they look pregnant.

I would say they are between 1 month and 2 months out - but closer to 1 month


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> cant tell by pooch but by belly they look pregnant.
> 
> I would say they are between 1 month and 2 months out - but closer to 1 month


Even Lilly whos a first timer you think has that far to go? They were being shy with there personal area, gonna have to have help to get better cause I dont have a milk stand. Thought maybe you could tell by the udder how far along they were.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

with the udders ...most start to fill ...1 month prior to kidding..... ....FF are usually most of the time ...easiest to tell...because they start with no bags....then when they start to develop... you will definitely see it... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> with the udders ...most start to fill ...1 month prior to kidding..... ....FF are usually most of the time ...easiest to tell...because they start with no bags....then when they start to develop... you will definitely see it... :wink: :greengrin:


Ok so that tells me some of them have less then a month because like Lilly has been developing that udder for at least a few weeks. I know it has some to go. Jasmines udder just started about a week ago. Yeah the not first timers are were I have trouble. Then Gypsys udder always seems to fill up at the very end. The think its cause shes not full dairy. Or maybe shes just weird. Wonder how many shell have, shes only had twins before but she seems much bigger this year.

Anyone else have opinions?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Kowie has less than 2weeks to go, and with the others it's hard to tell with no clear poochshots. Now the FF with their developing udders, I agree that they have at minimum a month to go, ff are easily filling udders a good 6 weeks to a month before delivery.


----------

